# cleaned up some filters and such



## mlgdave (Mar 7, 2011)

was pale yellow Aucl, added SMB, nothing happened, i came back in this morning and will ya look at what I found! Whole inside of the jar had some incredibly thin (and fragile) gold leaf on it.

Im drying it now see how much weight!










I dont imagine this is any strange phenomenon, I just thought it pretty cool.

mlgdave


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 7, 2011)

Cool indeed !


----------



## Jimmi_p (Mar 8, 2011)

Never have seen it quite like that. It does look pretty cool. Awesome!

Jimmi_p


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 8, 2011)

it was 0.97 grams of gold, was pretty cool.

onto the next batch, boy I hope it stops snowing, I wanna run plumbing out to the shop now that im taking this on as a full time vocation!

Hoke is some AMAZING reading and has me more freaking excited than buying gold for 50%

mlgdave


----------

